# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Frog eggs on window

## tampa

I thought these were spider eggs because of the white web-like material enclosing the eggs, but my mom said she saw two small green frogs on the sliding glass door in the exact same spots these eggs were found, so I guess that makes these frog eggs. (This grouping plus another grouping not pictured.) They are 2 days old. These are the best quality pictures I could get on my phone.

Don't all frogs begin as tadpoles and need a water source? Why would the frogs choose this place to lay their eggs? Is there any chance for survival? Is there something I can do to increase eggs' chance for survival? What type of frog eggs are these? How long will it rake them to hatch?

----------


## Yoda

It is normal for treefrogs to lay their eggs in higher places but normally lay them over water. Is that white stuff spider webs around the eggs.

----------


## irThumper

Er...... I've never heard of frogs that can produce webbing?? O_o Maybe they are insect eggs and the frogs ate the parent or are waiting to gnosh down on some hatching larvae.

----------


## MatthewM1

They aren't frog or spider eggs. My guess would be some type of moth or other insect.

----------


## Yoda

Yeah, I don't think these are frog eggs. If they are, then they're not a species of frog from Florida.

----------


## Brian

My money's on some type of moth (but other insects are possible :Smile: ). Check the cluster once or twice a day and see what comes out of it, probably it will be a mass of tiny wriggly things.

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## stupot1610

> I thought these were spider eggs because of the white web-like material enclosing the eggs, but my mom said she saw two small green frogs on the sliding glass door in the exact same spots these eggs were found, so I guess that makes these frog eggs. (This grouping plus another grouping not pictured.) They are 2 days old. These are the best quality pictures I could get on my phone.
> 
> Don't all frogs begin as tadpoles and need a water source? Why would the frogs choose this place to lay their eggs? Is there any chance for survival? Is there something I can do to increase eggs' chance for survival? What type of frog eggs are these? How long will it rake them to hatch?


They are eggs from some sort of tussock moth, so not any species of frog  :Smile: 

stuart

----------

